# Car News - AUDI RANGE STARS REVEAL THEIR DARKER SIDE



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Popular Black Edition specification casts its shadow over more Audi models including new A3 and S3, TT Coupe and Roadster and S6 and S7
◾Black Edition specification returns to the A3 and TT ranges and broadens its reach to Q3, S6 Saloon and Avant and S7 Sportback
◾A3 Black Edition prices from £26,565 OTR, S3 Black Edition from £33,880 OTR
◾Q3 Black Edition from £34,550 OTR
◾TT Black Edition from £31,735 OTR, TTS Black Edition from £41,285 OTR
◾S6 Black Edition from £59,440 OTR, S7 Sportback Black Edition from £66,780 OTR
◾Additional equipment highlights include black styling pack, privacy glass, piano black inlays and Audi, BOSE or Bang & Olufsen sound system upgrades depending on model








Audi design is even more becoming in black - this appears to be the opinion of an ever increasing number of UK customers choosing Black Edition versions of their preferred Audi model, prompting more widespread integration of the dark tinted specification option to include the latest A3 and S3, TT and TT Roadster, S6 and S7 Sportback models. Available from this month, these new variants join the first ever Black Edition version of the Q3 compact SUV, which has also just come on stream.

In the A3 three-door, five-door Sportback and Saloon ranges Black Edition specification is offered as a step up from the top S line trim. It brings special 18-inch 10-spoke alloy wheels with a matt titanium finish and darkened privacy glass extending from the B pillar rearwards, plus of course a distinctive black finish for the Single Frame grille surround, air inlets, window cappings and door mirrors. Inside, the ambiance is also enriched by a 10-speaker Audi Sound System with 180 watts of music power.

S3 three-door and Sportback Black Edition models combine the new colour-coding with 18-inch five-arm Turbine design wheels, while S3 Saloon Black Edition models upgrade to a 19-inch five-arm Wing design corresponding in size with the 19-inch wheel used by 'standard' S3 Saloon models. Internally all three variants also benefit from a Bang & Olufsen audio system in place of the Audi Sound System normally included as part of the S3 specification.

The Black Edition formula is applied in a similar concentration for TT and TTS Coupe and Roadster models, but in these versions 19-inch five-spoke Blade design alloy wheels and Bang & Olufsen audio form part of the package, as does an additional powered wind deflector for the Roadster.

The Q3 range adopts the Black Edition specification for the first time in its production lifespan as part of a package of upgrades which become applicable across the UK range from this month. Replacing the S line plus model, it builds on that version's already extensive specification not only with its black styling package and 19-inch 10-Y-spoke design alloy wheels with their black diamond cut finish, but also with standard metallic paint, privacy glass and a BOSE sound system upgrade.

The particularly visually arresting S6 Saloon and Avant and S7 Sportback Black Edition models also derive their more brooding stance from similar styling revisions. S6 and S6 Avant Black Edition models combine these with 20-inch five twin spoke alloy wheels, while S7 Sportback Black Edition models move up to a 21-inch five-arm Rotor design. Inside, in addition to piano black inlays, both models gain a BOSE sound system and a flat-bottomed multi-function steering wheel.


----------

